# Big Mac



## shastamarksr (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been having problems starting my 92 gxe I have it located somewhere in the wiring with the computer and i believe start relay. 9 out of 10 times when I turn the key the leds on the computer will not come on and the car will not start. If I turn the key and the red & gren leds come on on the computer the car will satart right up. is the relay going bad sticking or what? already replaced the computer and the problem is still the same.


----------



## shastamarksr (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been having problems starting my 92 gxe I have it located somewhere in the wiring with the computer and i believe start relay. 9 out of 10 times when I turn the key the leds on the computer will not come on and the car will not start. If I turn the key and the red & gren leds come on on the computer the car will satart right up. is the relay going bad sticking or what? already replaced the computer and the problem is still the same


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm going to guess ignition switch.
it's fairly common on these cars.
does the rest of the stuff that switches with your ignition work as well? (heater fan, rear defrost, power windows, etc).

if they don't work either, then that would be the first thing I change.


----------



## shastamarksr (Nov 1, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> I'm going to guess ignition switch.
> it's fairly common on these cars.
> does the rest of the stuff that switches with your ignition work as well? (heater fan, rear defrost, power windows, etc).
> 
> if they don't work either, then that would be the first thing I change.


Yes everyhing else works. today when i had the hood up I was moving the wires around near the relays and the lights woild go on and off. i can't find any breaks in the wires that is why I'm thinking the relay. also after you get it started and you rev the motor the lights on the computer wil go on and off.


----------

